# Practicing the Religion of Peace in Paris



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

French Police Report Shootout and Explosion in Paris The death total on fox is at 26 and rising, scores wounded. Shooting inside the stadium and suicide bombers outside. Just freely exercising Religion. What could be more peaceful than Rest in Peace? Will Libtards and Euroweenies ever learn? I doubt it. They will be in denial even as they draw their last breaths.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You got scooped by Phenix by a good three minutes!

:21:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

His article is newer than mine!!  and as said before, France a lot of the world agrees that you can use your nuclear arsenal to fix this problem


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's just workplace violence due to some video right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

France asked for it. Paris is ringed by potential terrorists in housing areas. Their usual past time is to torch cars and agitate the police.

Of course, I am assuming the culprits are the usual ones who enjoy killing others.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> France asked for it. Paris is ringed by potential terrorists in housing areas. Their usual past time is to torch cars and agitate the police.
> 
> Of course, I am assuming the culprits are the usual ones who enjoy killing others.


With how our grate leaders are going, this will be our back yard too, but my back yard is the driest desert in the world, and one of the processing centres ate out there....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> With how our grate leaders are going, this will be our back yard too, but my back yard is the driest desert in the world, and one of the processing centres ate out there....


My nation will be a target rich environment, too. Our Muslim leader is insuring that will be the case.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> My nation will be a target rich environment, too. Our Muslim leader is insuring that will be the case.


At least you guys stand a chance, you can goto a crowded area, with the knowledge you will be armed, and at least another "good guy" is armed, and that other guy with his kids, he will be armed too...

You just have the bombs that give you no chance... We have to rely on the boys on blue to send their trg (swat) to defuse the situation... Last one like that, a hero got killed by refusing to be a victim...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Must have been a video that sparked it. Remember my words there are no moderate Muslims . Hey just a few Muzzy's doing what they do. Obama is importing another 10,000 of the advance party as we sleep.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CNN reporting 60 dead, more hostages. AllahAkbar was screamed by terrorists. Explosions at a stadium where a soccer match was being played.
Paris attacks: 60 reported killed - CNN.com

Europe is lost.

Coming to a neighborhood near YOU real soon.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> CNN reporting 60 dead, more hostages. AllahAkbar was screamed by terrorists. Explosions at a stadium where a soccer match was being played.
> Paris attacks: 60 reported killed - CNN.com
> 
> Europe is lost.
> ...


Bring it on!! I can't stop them coming, I can't control the stupidity of the government or the sheep, but what I can do, is make their uprising the worse mistake their deluded minds will ever make


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On related news, BHOzo says that ISIS has been contained! BWAAAHAAAHAAA What a freakin' idiot
Obama: ISIS Is Not Getting 'Stronger,' We Have 'Contained' Them - Breitbart


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> CNN reporting 60 dead, more hostages. AllahAkbar was screamed by terrorists. Explosions at a stadium where a soccer match was being played.
> Paris attacks: 60 reported killed - CNN.com
> 
> Europe is lost.
> ...


 This however does not give us any reason to believe it has anything to do with Islam and Muslims


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberals tell us that is not really what is said or thought. It does work for the sheeple.






However if your a sheep dog or a good shepherd you get this:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> Dozens of people are reported dead after a series of what appear to be coordinated attacks across Paris late Friday.


Who thinks this is the first of many _coordinated attacks_ that we can expect over the next few months?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Who thinks this is the first of many _coordinated attacks_ that we can expect over the next few months?


Won't be reported that way... Will be reported as individual events, don't want the sheep to know its a network do we??


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Europe will see a huge escalation of this type of attack and it will only get more brazen and larger. Our turn is coming sooner then we think I fear. Get ready people. They take advantage of our weakness and willingness to appease. Would it not be nice if both Russia and the USA send a few greeting cards that made certain portions of their sand pile glow in the dark? Then just lean back in our chair and say " Keep playin dumb asses "


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

We had to know this was coming. The borders are closing one by one. Israel flying sorties into Syria. U.S. putting F-15C's into place last week. 

Call me paranoid but we are one spark away from that powder keg in Europe and the Middle East from lighting off the final course of this big party we've all been watching unfold for quite some time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^^
True enough.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

*update*

Credit 9 news (Australia)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How many more Muslim Syrians does France want now?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

WHEN they arrive on the East Coast...I will be ready to fight. It's NOT going down like this state side.



Slippy said:


> CNN reporting 60 dead, more hostages. AllahAkbar was screamed by terrorists. Explosions at a stadium where a soccer match was being played.
> Paris attacks: 60 reported killed - CNN.com
> 
> Europe is lost.
> ...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Live coverage: French police say around 100 killed in Paris concert hall attacked by gunmen - 9news.com.au

Martial law is unfolding


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So how does Trump's immigration plan look now? Maybe not far enough.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some ole boy name of Slippy been saying;

Not one more immigrant, illegal or legal, Visa or No Visa to be allowed to enter the Great US of A for 10 damn years.

Let it be written, Let it be done.

God Bless This (once) Great Republic!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Some ole boy name of Slippy been saying;
> 
> Not one more immigrant, illegal or legal, Visa or No Visa to be allowed to enter the Great US of A for 10 damn years.
> 
> ...


If they come, send them across the river Styx without the boat or the book of the dead..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Relax people Obama has spoken waved his finger and may have even used his phone. I will Quote him on this.

Obama: Those that think they can terrorize France are wrong. 
Really Obama seems like they are doing a dam good job of it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The true face of islam shows itself yet again. I heard all about this on the drive home tonight from various media outlets. And not one said the deed was done by muslims. Of course it was muslims! It's reminiscent of the Mumbai attack. I'll bet some isis fool takes credit.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

trumps plan still wont work they just fine a way threw a loop some how or just get over the fences / walls its just going to happen just to many people who are' know what I wont finish this sentence we all know why '
you need the gambit plan
catapult facing over the wall if they come back then the they are fired again just at the wall itself just like a bugs bunny cartoon
if found with any thing to cuss harm to anything or to any one then its just hit the wall rite off the bat
if found doing damage or harm to a fly even they its death no last meals none o that BS its just a rope that be used over and over till it breaks then it be sold on ebay
no small children will be harmed but they not staying here regardless.
during the catapult events we should serve sweet popcorn cotton candy and hotdogs because every buddy likes least 1 of those 

note gambit plan is a plan made by gambit who at this time had half a beer and is slightly buzzed 'light weight' and is not be aloud to be in chats or forums atm.. I love you all


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is a shame that the French government, like some states here, hate their people so much as to lie to them, to disarm them and to cause their deaths. Prayers to the innocents and damnation to those responsible.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Its time to play cowboys and musslimes


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The Pentagon announced this week the formation of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the United States ******* Special Forces (USRSF).

The back-wooders will be dropped off in the middle east and will be given only the following facts about ISIS:

1. The season opened today.
2. There is no limit.
3. They taste just like chicken.
4. They don’t like beer, bacon, BBQ, pickups, nude women, country music…or Jesus.
AND………
5. They are directly responsible for the death of Dale Earnhardt.

The Pentagon expects the problem in the middle east to be over by next Friday.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Who thinks this is the first of many _coordinated attacks_ that we can expect over the next few months?


Stay safe Auntie and be watching.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Last I saw the death count was up near 160.

Expect an act of terror on US soil soon.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Last I saw the death count was up near 160.
> 
> Expect an act of terror on US soil soon.


Germany, uk, Australia.... There will be another hit on the west...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Germany, uk, Australia.... There will be another hit on the west...


Phoenix is correct - the enemy is not trying to make a Europe or overseas statement, but rather a world wide statement.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I see where France is calling the attacks an " Act of War ". They will call it war, mill around, increase security..........do nothing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The French gave into the Muslim's long ago. Hoping they would then leave them alone. That is not how they work. Every now and then the up their game ,push just a bit more give in or they start killing again. This is just what Obama has been quietly doing to America. Wake up . Time for a real war on Islam.

Malo periculosam, libertatem quam quietam servitutem


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> ...Malo periculosam, libertatem quam quietam servitutem


I too, prefer the "Dangers of Liberty over the Quiets of Slavery".


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well as we all knew ahead of time credit has gone to isis.

Eight ISIS terrorists wielding AK-47s and wearing suicide belts carried out coordinated attacks at six sites around Paris Friday night, killing at least 127 people and wounding at least 180 others, France's president said Saturday.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/11/14/french-police-report-shootout-and-explosion-in-paris/

I also heard they found a syrian passport on one of the terrorists.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

And the isis statement:

Less than an hour after Hollande's statement, ISIS claimed responsibility for the attack in an online statement that described Paris as "the carrier of the banner of the Cross in Europe" and described the attackers as "eight brothers wrapped in explosive belts and armed with machine rifles."

"Let France and those who walk in its path know that they will remain on the top of the list of targets of the IS," the statement also read, in part, "and that the smell of death will never leave their noses as long as they lead the convoy of the Crusader campaign."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

France, Europe for that matter, has learned nothing from WWII............... or perhaps, their children have not. They gave in to Hitlers demands, heads and eyes down, genuflected, concede, appeased, and backtracked and then hoped he would go away. He did not. Neither will the muslims.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Reported they found a Syrian passport. What a surprise The Syrians are Muslims what else would anyone expect. Obama has ordered the US to take in 10,000 more of them. Think about it . Most of them will be the quiet advance teams for the real fighters. In war for every infantry soldier in the field there are 7-9 in support some where.
You will have no peace with your Muslim brothers no madder what the education/indoctrination system tries to tell you.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll say it again, and this is a wildly impractical idea. What we need to do ( "we" being the entire world), is seal off the entire middle east. No people travelling to or from for any reason. No immigration. No refugees. No buying oil, or any products. No selling any products to the middle east. Nothing. Treat the entire middle east as if it no longer exists. 

Ignore all calls and contacts from those countries, even the moderate ones. Each country rotates large numbers of troops to the U.N. to help man the borders of surrounding nations. Anyone approaching those borders from either side will be shot on sight. 

Let the entire region starve to death, they can eat the sand and oil. The only things they produce. 

In a couple decades it will be an empty wasteland. And the rest of the world will be the better for it..

Is that an awful thing to propose? Of course it is.

Is it beyond inhumanitarian? Of course it is.

But one group on Earth has consistently displayed that it "doesn't play well with others". Get rid of them. They are a cancer.

I fully believe that most people there are good people, and of course there are innocent children, etc. But that's just too bad, it's no longer worth the obvious danger they pose to everyone else.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I say bring all the Muslims in you want provided they all live with in 6 blocks of the capitol and white house with the stipulation that neither the Muslims or the current occupants of these government offices are allowed out of this zone forever. Let them live in the mess that they would create for others. Other than that follow the plans of Slippy and Gambit.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Nuke em, till the beg us to stop then nuke em some more, have a 1 mile freefire zone starting at that border nothing in nothing out. Yemen, Iran, Syria, Fly the B 52s over and bomb every square foot of those countrys, then after they are starving fly over and start dropping pigs on em in biblical proportions, then nuke em some more.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I am now waiting for a backlash .... I have a feeling I'll be whistling in the wind..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Nuke em, till the beg us to stop then nuke em some more, have a 1 mile freefire zone starting at that border nothing in nothing out. Yemen, Iran, Syria, Fly the B 52s over and bomb every square foot of those countrys, then after they are starving fly over and start dropping pigs on em in biblical proportions, then nuke em some more.


Gunners Mate,

You left out one more thing...After you accomplished your plan, Nuke em again! :applouse:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> France asked for it. Paris is ringed by potential terrorists in housing areas. Their usual past time is to torch cars and agitate the police.
> 
> Of course, I am assuming the culprits are the usual ones who enjoy killing others.


France did ask for it, and they were fools to do it. And they will be greater fools yet, if they do not respond with an unlimited AirLand campaign against ISIS. 
What I mean to say is, they better prepare for unending warfare, and not just for what looks good to their public. They have the Army and the Air Force to do it with, and they better let ISIS have it, with gusto.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems an American college student was killed. Going out on a limb here. American college student from CA in France = good liberal . Step up Obama you bothers killed another American. Will you act or not. One order from you and in 1 week ISIS is history. All you have to do Obama is pick up that phone use that pen point that finger and it is done. We know who they are we know where they are. Wipe them off the face of the earth not one left a live any where in the world. Then show that video to the rest of them .


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I see where France is calling the attacks an " Act of War ". They will call it war, mill around, increase security..........do nothing.


France hasn't won a war since WW1 and they had help


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Si vis pacem, para bellum


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When will Obama find away to use this as another weapon to trample our own rights.

Medic33 I have spent a large part of my life doing just that

Si vis pacem, para bellum


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The French gave into the Muslim's long ago. Hoping they would then leave them alone. That is not how they work. Every now and then the up their game ,push just a bit more give in or they start killing again. This is just what Obama has been quietly doing to America. Wake up . Time for a real war on Islam.
> 
> Malo periculosam, libertatem quam quietam servitutem


The French banned the burka.... Something to keep in mind


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Nuke em, till the beg us to stop then nuke em some more, have a 1 mile freefire zone starting at that border nothing in nothing out. Yemen, Iran, Syria, Fly the B 52s over and bomb every square foot of those countrys, then after they are starving fly over and start dropping pigs on em in biblical proportions, then nuke em some more.


We need another modern wonder of the modern world.... I wont complain if its made of glass


----------

